# Casper - My first cat



## Emma76 (Jun 20, 2010)

Here are a few pics of my Casper from when I first met/fell in love with him at a few weeks old up to his 1st birthday last month. I've never had a cat before and if i'm honest I'm a little bit scared of cats (pls don't laugh).I couldn't imagine my life without Casper now and he's most definitely the boss of the house


----------



## SpanishWaterDog&Reptiles! (Jun 20, 2010)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww he's lovely


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

:lol: That second picture is sooo cute! Not only does his bed say he is the boss, he seems also to have taken on the attitude of the boss in that pic


----------



## Jade-marie (Jun 15, 2010)

How cute!! He's just like my buddy!!


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh, he's fabulous. I love his markings and colour.

I was scared of cats too, you're not the only one. But couldn't imagine not having them now.


----------



## Emma76 (Jun 20, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> :lol: That second picture is sooo cute! Not only does his bed say he is the boss, he seems also to have taken on the attitude of the boss in that pic


Thanks Aurelia. I didn't realise just how true that would be when I bought him the bed. From being late to work because I "had" to play football with him to getting up in the early hours of the morning to let him in when he's lost the magnet for the catflap - he's got me well and truly wrapped around his little paws. I wouldn't have it any other way.

Thanks to everyone else for their nice comments. I feel like a proud parent


----------



## kota (Jun 17, 2010)

The first picture - my favourite age, when I can take a kitten only with one hand. It's really funny!


----------



## HollyM (Feb 21, 2010)

He's lovely!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

He is a lovely boy, and its brilliant that he is helping you overcome your anxiety of cats - well done Casper.


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Hes a beautiful little man..


----------



## Emma76 (Jun 20, 2010)

sskmick said:


> He is a lovely boy, and its brilliant that he is helping you overcome your anxiety of cats - well done Casper.


Thanks everyone. He has done such a good job that I'm going to adopt another kitten this year. 

I'm truly converted now. I bore people to death talking about his shenanigans all the time and I probably drive him mad too being an over protective mom. He doesn't get any peace, not outside or when he's trying to get 40 winks....


----------

